# Oblivion Uninstall Error



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys, recently I thought I would start afresh with my copy of Oblivion, after trying out many mods my data folder was a bit clogged up so I thought a simple unintall and install would give me a nice fresh data folder, however when I tried to uninstall through Add/Remove programs I recieve the following message

>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp(390)
PAPP: Oblivion
PVENDOR: Bethesda Softworks (http://www.bethsoft.com)
PGUID: 35CB6715-41F8-4Fpp-8881-6FC75BF054B0
$11.0.0.28855
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 6.0.2900.2180

Its the first time Ive seen an error message like this, and it has me stumped, im not even sure what the error is, but I think if I uninstall service pack 2 and then try to uninstall it may work,

Does anyone have any advice they could give me with this problem, as I do want to play oblivion with a nice clean data folder  lol:up:


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try removing it in safe mode....you will also want to delete the folder it was in...


----------

